
Spotify: 'Sweden is heading in the wrong direction' - Kuytu
http://www.thelocal.se/20160412/spotify-founders-sweden-is-heading-in-the-wrong-direction
======
hocuspocus
> Sweden must also be able to "offer competitive salaries, generous benefits
> and stock options" for staff, allowing some of the brightest talents to
> become part-owners in emerging business, they say.

> In the Nordic nation, income from stock options is currently counted as
> income from employment and is therefore taxed at 70 percent. By contrast tax
> rates are between 15 and 20 percent in the US and 25 percent in Germany, the
> letter explains.

Tax issues aside, Spotify is pretty notorious for not paying that well, even
by European standards. I can't really understand why a developer's gross
salary should be lower in Spotify than in say, Soundcloud in Berlin for
example, where it's a lot cheaper to live in.

